# portable mills



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I have several very large dead trees on my Ma's land. The old timer that runs a sawmill around here is too unpredictable with his work. How much would a portable mill cost and which one should i go for as in brand


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a hudson 230 and it has never let me down. Check and see if they have used ones I have seen them a cheap as $2000 dollars maybe check around for another sawmill operator that have good ref


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, I got one from HF and it works great for my use.
Lee


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks guys and yeah i tried finding another one but the only other one around here charges so much for his work that it's cheaper to just got to the lumber yard and get what I need


----------

